# Solved: P2v 2008 - oem



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a physical server running Windows Standard 2008 with SP2. I want to move this machine to a virtual machine. Since OEM is tied to hardware, I believe I have to upgrade the license.

This machine was in place before I got here. There is documentation for server that says: "Machine came with 2008 R2 - software will not run on R2 - need to downgrade - cant wait for disk - getting Open License from vendor and re-installing".
I have the OEM R2 system CD and a OEM downgrade CD, but don't see any other disks.

This note is in the margin. So, not sure if I can trust it. How can I tell if the OS is OEM or if a different licence was used?

Thanks in advance for any help provided.


----------



## nocluejoe (Jun 25, 2007)

Run slmgr /dli from a command line to show what version of Windows you are running.

It will tell you then if it OEM.


----------

